# char-Array auf bestimmte Zeichen prüfen



## waikiko (22. Jan 2015)

Hey Leute,
folgendes Problem:

Ich habe in meinem Programm Parameter {2,5,8,9!}
aus der Konsole einlesen lassen und
jeweils in ein char Array gespeichert, jetzt muss ich das char Array auf bestimmte Kriterien 
prüfen
1. am Ende steht ein ! Zeichen
2. nur positive Zahlen zwischen 0 und 300 sind zugelasseen
3. mehrere Nullen sollen zu einer Null werden

Meine Idee dazu, jede Zahl zwischen den Kommata aus dem Array einzeln auslesen und prüfen bis das ! kommt.
Soweit so gut,  da hören allerdings leider meine Kenntnisse aus und ich hätte wirklich keine Idee wie ich dies tun kann.

Hier erstmal mein Code dazu:

```
void werteErmitteln(int[] zahl)throws IOException{
    int anzahl= zahl[0];
    int a=1;
    String eingabe;
    char[] eingabe1= null;
    char[] eingabe2= null;
    char[] eingabe3= null;
    
    while ( anzahl != 0 ){
        System.out.println("Bitte geben Sie die Messwerte der " +a+ ". Reihe getrennt durch das          Zeichen , an und beenden Sie diese mit dem Zeichen !:");
        anzahl--;
        InputStreamReader isr = new InputStreamReader(System.in);
        BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(isr);
        eingabe = br.readLine();
        if(a == 1){
            eingabe1 = new char[eingabe.length()];
            eingabe1 = eingabe.toCharArray();
        }
        if(a == 2){
            eingabe2 = new char[eingabe.length()];
            eingabe2 = eingabe.toCharArray();
        }
        if(a == 3 ){
            eingabe3 = new char[eingabe.length()];
            eingabe3 = eingabe.toCharArray();
        }
        a++;
        
    }
}
```

Würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen


----------



## bartzer (22. Jan 2015)

Hallo waikiko,

ich bin noch Java-Anfänger, hätte aber eine Frage:
Weshalb speicherst du das Ganze in drei verschiedene char-Arrays anstelle eines String-Arrays?
Dann könntest du auch eine, meiner Meinung nach für diesen Fall besser geeignete, FOR-Schleife verwenden, anstelle der 3 if-Anweisungen. 

Gruß


----------



## waikiko (22. Jan 2015)

da ich wirklich blutiger Anfänger bin habe ich noch so meine Probleme..
nur so hat es geklappt und ich wüsste auch nicht wie ich es verbessern soll :/
aber danke für die Anregung auch wenn ich sie nicht umsetzten kann..
Lg


----------



## waikiko (22. Jan 2015)

Das Ding ist,
am Anfang soll angegeben werden wieviele Messreihen gespeichert werden sollen als Paramter,
aus der Zahl leite ich dann ab, wieviele Speicher( in meinem fall charArrys )ich machen muss,
da drinne sollen dann wieder Messwerte gespeichert werden z.B {3,5,6,8!}
und diese Parameter muss ich prüfen .....
Hoffe das ist verständlich, bin ehrlich Planlos

Wie kann ich alles in einem String speichern wenn ich doch mehrer String brauche?
und wie kann ich diese auf meine Kriterien prüfen ?


----------



## waikiko (22. Jan 2015)

meine bisherigen Verbesserung:

 eingabe1 = new char[eingabe.length()];
            eingabe1 = eingabe.toCharArray();

            String[] eingabe_1 = eingabe.substring(0, eingabe1.length-1).split(",");
            int ersteNummer = Integer.parseInt(eingabe_1[0]);
            int zweiteNummer = Integer.parseInt(eingabe_1[1]);


Jetzt ist es mir Möglich die einzelnen Zahlen auszulesen , allerdings weiß ich ja nicht wieviele Zahlen das sind und kann dementsprechend ja nicht schonmal 20 int's vorbereiten und frei halten...
Und wie teste ich auf das ! , dass am Ende angegeben werden soll ?


----------



## bartzer (22. Jan 2015)

waikiko hat gesagt.:


> ```
> void werteErmitteln(int[] zahl)throws IOException{
> int anzahl= zahl[0];
> ...
> ...


Ist die Methodendeklaration die so vorgegeben worden?
Die Anzahl der zu messenden Werte wird der Methode ja als int-Array übergeben, aber du benutzt nur die erste Zahl des Arrays und den Rest nicht. In dem Fall könntest du auch einfach eine normale int-Variable nehmen. 
Soll einfach nur die Anzahl der Messwerte übergeben werden? Wenn ja, dann nenne den Parameter doch einfach "anzahlMesswerte" oder "anzahl", halt ein Name der den Parameter etwas genauer beschreibt. Das ein int eine Zahl ist ist ja klar .




			
				waikiko hat gesagt.:
			
		

> am Anfang soll angegeben werden wieviele Messreihen gespeichert werden sollen als Paramter,
> aus der Zahl leite ich dann ab, wieviele Speicher( in meinem fall charArrys )ich machen muss
> ...


Stell dir mal vor jetzt sollen 100 (oder mehr) Messreihen gespeichert werden, dann müsstest du in deinem Fall 100 Char-Arrays und if-Anweisung Händisch erstellen. Wäre doch etwas mühseelig oder?




> Wie kann ich alles in einem String speichern wenn ich doch mehrer String brauche?
> und wie kann ich diese auf meine Kriterien prüfen ?


In einem String-Array

```
String[] messreihen = new String[anzahlDerMessreihen]
```

und dann mir einer For Schleife Deine Messreihen im Array speichern.

```
for(int messreihe = 0; messreihe < anzahlDerMessreichen; messreihe++){
//String-Array durchlaufen und etwas damit machen
}
```

Lies dich mal etwas in die Java Dokumentation ein und schaue dir Methoden der Klasse "String" an. Die Methoden dort stehen dir alle frei zur verfügung.
String (Java Platform SE 7 )


----------



## waikiko (22. Jan 2015)

Erstmal vielen vielen Dank für deine Mühe !!

1.
void werteErmitteln(int[] zahl)throws IOException{
int anzahl= zahl[0];
...
...
}
Hierbei hast du vollkommen Recht und danke für die Anmerkung habe aus dem Array ein normales int gemacht !

Wie ich ein String erzeuge verstehe ich zwa und auch wie ich die einzelnen Positionen durchlaufen kann,
allerdings ist es mir fraglich wie ich, ohne von Hand 20 int's zu initialisieren, verschieden Speicherplätze für die
Messwerte bekomme mit verschiedenen Namen um getrennt auf die Messwerte der jeweiligen Reihe zugreifen zu können..

Am Ende sollen die Ausgaben ungefähr so aussehen:

Bitte geben Sie an, wieviele Messreihen analysiert werden sollen!
Eingabe: 3

Bitte geben Sie die Messwerte der 1. Reihe getrennt durch das Zeichen , an und beenden Sie diese mit dem Zeichen !:
Eingabe: 4,5,6,7!   //An dieser Stelle muss ich die einzelnen Parameter prüfen

Bitte geben Sie die Messwerte der 2. Reihe getrennt durch das Zeichen , an und beenden Sie diese mit dem Zeichen !:
Eingabe: 4,6,8,9!   //An dieser Stelle muss ich die einzelnen Parameter prüfen

Bitte geben Sie die Messwerte der 3. Reihe getrennt durch das Zeichen , an und beenden Sie diese mit dem Zeichen !:
Eingabe: 3,9,9,4!  //An dieser Stelle muss ich die einzelnen Parameter prüfen

Messwertreihen:
4,5,6,7
4,6,8,9
3,9,9,4


----------



## Saheeda (22. Jan 2015)

Hallo,

ich würde an die Aufgabe leicht anders herangehen.

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass du eine unbekannte / variable Anzahl an Messreihen ist. Du kannst unmöglich tausende von Variablen vorbereiten und diese mit if-else Abfragen.
Zweckmäßig wäre es hier, entweder mit einem zweidimensionalen Array (1. Dimension Indizes der Messreihen, 2. Dimension Indizies der Messwerte) zu arbeiten, oder gleich eine Klasse "Messreihe" zu erstellen und davon die benötigte Anzahl an Instanzen zu erzeugen.

Dann würde ich die Messwerte in einen String einlesen, prüfen, ob die letzte Stelle ein "!" ist (Substring) und mit Split(,) ein String-Array überführen. Als eine Art Zwischenspeicher.
Über dieses Array würde ich jetzt iterieren und Wert für Wert parsen und in das zweidimensionale Array bzw. die Messreihen-Instanz speichern.


----------



## bartzer (22. Jan 2015)

Die Eingabeaufforderung hattest du ja schon in deinem ersten Beispiel, ob die so funktioniert kann ich leider nicht beurteilen.
Gehen wir von dem Punkt aus wo du eine String-Variable (eingabe) mit irgendeinem Wert hast:

```
String[] messreihen = new String[anzahlDerMessreihen];

for(int messreihe = 0; messreihe < anzahlDerMessreihen; messreihe++){
//Hier kommt deine Eingabeaufforderung hin
messreihen[messreihe] = eingabe;
}
```
messreihen[0] wäre dann die erste Eingabe, messreihen[1] die zweite usw.

edit: du kannst auch vor der zuweisung an das Array die eingabe beliebig editieren, prüfen etc. und erst wenn klar ist, dass es sich um eine richtige Messwertangabe handelt diese dem Array zuweisen. So wäre sichergestellt, dass nichts "falsches" in deinem Array landet


----------



## waikiko (22. Jan 2015)

Ja das macht total Sinn , DANKE !!


----------



## waikiko (22. Jan 2015)

Danke für die wirklich guten Anregungen!
Werde das mal versuchen zu verarbeiten


----------

